# Weird skin growth (w/ pic)



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I noticed a small lump on Mayzie's back while giving her a butt rub today.. I thought it was just a scab, but after looking at it, it appears to be attached to her skin. It's a little bigger than a tick and looks kind of like a skin tag but not as flat. 

I'm thinking I should probably take her to the vet to get it checked out but they won't be open until Monday... in the meantime should I be worried?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks like what I'd call a doggy wart. 
Only worry if you like to worry, I wouldn't go to see the vet unless I was really lonesome for the vet either.

Sorry no one told you it wasn't anything to worry about until now.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm not sure if it's a wart, but not something I would worry about. Max gets those all the time. They bleed ALOT if they get disturbed in a certain way. they are benign, and in time will resolve. I can't remember the name of them though....


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

whew thanks! and no I don't like to worry or visit the vet unless I have to!


----------

